# CT venogram help me! :0)



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

I have been hashing this over for a while trying to figure the right answer and I know  coders here can help me. I am trying to find a code for CT venogram for extremity. After vein ablations for varicose vein doing a CT venogram for more problems on the legs. Which cpt would be used?

Thank you,


----------



## LLUONGO

75820 unilat. extremity
75822 bilat. extremity
I don't know that CT would change anything on the coding of a 
venogram


----------



## polycoder

Look at 73700, 73701, 73702 if no multiplanar MIPS are done. (Mips are not usually done with with images in the venous phase). If Multiplanar MIPS are done with images of the  arteries with the arterial phase, and then with the delayed phase the veins are fine cut, 
look at 73706.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

polycoder said:


> Look at 73700, 73701, 73702 if no multiplanar MIPS are done. (Mips are not usually done with with images in the venous phase). If Multiplanar MIPS are done with images of the  arteries with the arterial phase, and then with the delayed phase the veins are fine cut,
> look at 73706.



Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

polycoder said:


> Look at 73700, 73701, 73702 if no multiplanar MIPS are done. (Mips are not usually done with with images in the venous phase). If Multiplanar MIPS are done with images of the  arteries with the arterial phase, and then with the delayed phase the veins are fine cut,
> look at 73706.



Polycoder,
 I would like to ask a few more questions if you dont mind. CT venogram lower extremity should we be using 74177( combination for abdomen and pelvis)  and 73701 cpt? Or most likely just the 73701 and how would  we know if we use MIPS or not. We are wanting to know for authorizations.Whats the usual.


----------



## polycoder

The CT code selection is based on the anatomy imaged. The abdomen pelvis are not usually included in a lower extremity study. The radiology report should include the technique, and if no MIPS are mentioned, you then have a 73701.
I work in a large hospital and if the abd/pelvis is not ordered/protocolled also, we don't bill it. 
Pre-auths for radiology is fraught with danger, for the CPT code could change from what was pre-auth'd for any number of reasons beyond your control (creatine level too high, blood pressure,).


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

polycoder said:


> The CT code selection is based on the anatomy imaged. The abdomen pelvis are not usually included in a lower extremity study. The radiology report should include the technique, and if no MIPS are mentioned, you then have a 73701.
> I work in a large hospital and if the abd/pelvis is not ordered/protocolled also, we don't bill it.
> Pre-auths for radiology is fraught with danger, for the CPT code could change from what was pre-auth'd for any number of reasons beyond your control (creatine level too high, blood pressure,).



Ok I understand what you are saying here. Thank you very much for all of this information.I appreciate it.


----------

